# Cinematic Studio Strings - Pizzicato issues



## Amichai Haneman (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi there!

I've been using my CSS Cellos and Basses with a Pizzicato articulation and i have a hard time playing pizz because the inner-library MODWEEL is moving by it's own, no CC commands at all, So the articulation is changing when i dont want it to.

there are no MIDI controller issues

I've updated to new version, didn't help 

Ill be glad finding a person who has that same problem and knows how to solve it

Best Regards
AH


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 15, 2018)

Amichai Haneman said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been using my CSS Cellos and Basses with a Pizzicato articulation and i have a hard time playing pizz because the inner-library MODWEEL is moving by it's own, no CC commands at all, So the articulation is changing when i dont want it to.
> 
> ...


Although I don't have a solution for the initial problem, you can rightclick that inner modwheel on the gui and unlearn CC01. That should prevent unwanted switching. Had the same issue when I set up my Cubase Expression maps utilizing CC52 to adress the articulation changes


----------



## Amichai Haneman (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks! I did do the "Unlearn" Thing but it wont stop popping upwards, meanwhile, Im using the MODWEEL with an automation so the articulation stays in place.


----------



## wolb1 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm having a different small issue with CSS Cello Pizz. On C2 theres one round robin sample that is behind the beat (program a string of 1/8th notes and one sample is behind the beat). Unfortunately in Kontakt 5.8.1 the library is locked and can't remove the sample unless anyone knows a way?


----------

